

Irony of a status page: status.azure.com - zjonsson
http://status.azure.com/

======
andrea_s
Looks fine now... On the other hand, I'm having massive problems with Azure
tonight. Thankfully we are outside of business hours...

~~~
Maarten88
Status page works, but Websites, Storage and Visual Studio Online are all down
for us (west europe). Hope it's back up when our users wake up.

------
leddt
The status page is up but it says everything is fine. Tell that to my 5
clients with sites that are currently down...

------
omgitstom
I guess the moral of the story is don't host your status page on the same
infrastructure your product is on!

------
ubercow
Loaded for me, but it took like 10 seconds

------
brongondwana
says: =====

We're having issues.

But we're working on it...

